# Used solar panels



## Reasoner (Apr 27, 2015)

Short of solar panels being cracked or moisture being in the panel, what else should someone look for when buying used panels? I found 12 Sharp 235 watt panels for 200$ a piece. Though it would probably be a good deal to jump on.
They are 2-6 years old. Does age make a difference?? Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Age does matter, somewhat. Are some 2yo, and some 6yo ? or do they simply not know how old they are and are guessing ? (In which case, I'd assume they are AT LEAST 6yo, and maybe older)

Personally, I wouldn't give 200/ea for them when you can buy new panels for under that price. You might save a little on shipping, but I doubt you can claim the 30% tax credit (federal) for used panels (but I do not know that for a fact).

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/surveys/free-solar-panel-price-survey/


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Reasoner said:


> Short of solar panels being cracked or moisture being in the panel, what else should someone look for when buying used panels? I found 12 Sharp 235 watt panels for 200$ a piece. Though it would probably be a good deal to jump on.
> They are 2-6 years old. Does age make a difference?? Thanks


 Does not sound like a bargain at all. Shop around you may get better deal on new panels with warranty. I would


----------



## Reasoner (Apr 27, 2015)

That's why I asked! Thank ya'll very much!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Reasoner said:


> Short of solar panels being cracked or moisture being in the panel, what else should someone look for when buying used panels? I found 12 Sharp 235 watt panels for 200$ a piece. Though it would probably be a good deal to jump on.
> They are 2-6 years old. Does age make a difference?? Thanks


That's .85 a watt. Way too much for used panels. You can buy new for less than that and get a warrantee with them.

http://sunelec.com/solar-panels 

Most I would pay is .50 a watt for used (the very most). That would make them 117.50 a piece.

WWW


----------

